# Venezuela Arrests Top Citgo Executives



## basquebromance (Nov 21, 2017)

when will the chaos in Venezuela end?

Venezuela Arrests Top Citgo Executives


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 21, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> when will the chaos in Venezuela end?
> 
> Venezuela Arrests Top Citgo Executives



When someone takes the step to put an end to it.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 21, 2017)

Screw them. If I were the CEO of Citgo, I'd pull out and tell the shitheads "You want oil? Suck it out of the ground with a sippy straw".


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2017)

Five US citizens being held...





*Execs to be tried as ‘traitors’: Maduro*
_Fri, Nov 24, 2017 - DIPLOMATIC? The Venezuelan president mocked a demand by the US embassy for the five US citizens to be released, saying that they should ‘go to the worst prison’_


> Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Wednesday said Venezuelan-US executives at refiner Citgo who were arrested in a corruption sweep this week would be tried as “corrupt, thieving traitors,” despite a request by the US to free them.  Five of six executives of US-based refiner Citgo who were arrested in Caracas are US citizens, a source familiar with the matter said, possibly complicating Venezuela’s corruption sweep of the oil industry.  The six executives included acting Citgo president Jose Pereira, who has Venezuelan citizenship and US permanent residency, the source said.  Citgo did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> Late on Wednesday, Maduro tapped Asdrubal Chavez, a former oil minister and cousin of former Venezuelan president Hugo Chavez, to replace Pereira.  Military intelligence agents detained the Texas-based executives during an event at state oil company Petroleos de Venezuela’s headquarters in Caracas on Tuesday, two sources told reporters.  Citgo is a Venezuelan-owned refiner and marketer of oil and petrochemical products.  The US embassy had requested that its nationals be freed, Maduro said.  He mocked the demand and vowed that the men, who are also Venezuelan, would pay for alleged wrongdoing in a financial deal.  “These are people born in Venezuela, they’re Venezuelan and they’re going to be judged for being corrupt, thieving traitors,” Maduro said in a televised broadcast, during which he also sang and danced salsa. “They’re properly behind bars, and they should go to the worst prison in Venezuela.”
> 
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2017)

Trump should send in 82nd, free the hostages and imprison Maduro


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2017)

VZ is a typical socialist basket case.


----------



## waltky (Nov 30, 2017)

Following King Salman's example to purge corruption...

*Venezuela seizes former oil bosses in graft purge -sources*
_November 30, 2017  - Venezuelan authorities have detained two once-powerful officials who had both run the oil ministry and state oil company PDVSA as a part of a deepening anti-corruption purge, three people familiar with the situation said on Thursday._


> It was not immediately clear why Eulogio Del Pino and Nelson Martinez, who have held both posts at different times recently, were in custody.  One source in PDVSA said it appeared they were taken for questioning, while another company official said they were “implicated” in the graft investigation.  Their detention is the biggest development to date in a months-old probe at the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries member. Venezuela’s Information Ministry, PDVSA, and the Oil Ministry did not immediately respond to requests for comment.
> 
> State prosecutor Tarek Saab was due to hold a news conference to announce new arrests later on Thursday. Sources within the industry say President Nicolas Maduro is using the graft purge to sideline political rivals and consolidate his grip on a sector that brings in more than 90 percent of the cash-strapped country’s export income.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 8, 2018)

Four Venezuelan officials sanctioned by U.S. Treasury Dept. over corruption claims...




*U.S. Treasury sanctions four Venezuelan officials over corruption claims*
_Jan. 5, 2018  -- The U.S. Treasury Department issued sanctions Friday against four Venezuelan government officials accused of having associations with corruption and repression._


> "President Maduro and his inner circle continue to put their own interests above those of the Venezuelan people," Treasury Secretary Steven T. Mnuchin said in the announcement.  "This action underscores the United States' resolve to hold Maduro and others engaged in corruption in Venezuela accountable. We call on concerned parties and international partners around the world to join us as we stand with the Venezuelan people to further isolate this oppressive regime."
> 
> Executive Order 13692 targeted Rodolfo Clemente Marco Torres, Francisco Jose Rangel Gomez, Fabio Enrique Zavarse Pabon and Gerardo Jose Izquierdo Torres. The sanctions will freeze all assets subject to U.S. jurisdiction of the four military and government officials and prohibits U.S. persons from dealing with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vastator (Jan 8, 2018)

Send in a team to rescue the hostages; and then bomb the refineries...


----------



## waltky (Mar 14, 2018)

Chavez’s former spy chief arrested by Venezuelan police...
*



*
*Venezuelan police arrest Chavez’s former spy chief*
_Thu, Mar 15, 2018 - ARBITER OF DISPUTES: Miguel Rodriguez Torres has been detained for allegedly plotting to undermine the military chain of command and disturb the peace_


> Police on Tuesday arrested late Venezuelan president Hugo Chavez’s powerful former spy chief on accusations of sowing unrest as he leads a movement of disgruntled leftists seeking to replace Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro.  Miguel Rodriguez Torres was speaking at an event organized by women activists from his political movement in a Caracas hotel when he calmly stopped his speech and left the podium, saying he had “received a notification that requires me to urgently leave.”  Moments later, he was escorted into the back of a police vehicle and driven away by what witnesses said were heavily armed agents from the Bolivarian National Intelligence Service (SEBIN) — the same force he created in 2010 while serving as Chavez’s trusted adviser.  Indira Urbaneja, an aide who was also detained at the event, said the two were taken to SEBIN headquarters before she was released and Rodriguez Torres was taken to another unknown location.
> 
> In a statement read on state television, the government said that Rodriguez Torres was being sought by the judiciary for plotting to undermine the military’s chain of command and disturb the peace.  “The criminal actions planned by this gentleman and his accomplices include armed actions and conspiring against our constitution,” said the statement, which demanded Rodriguez Torres’ “treason” be met with “severity.”  Rodriguez Torres is a former army major general who served alongside Chavez in a failed 1992 coup. For more than a year, he has been quietly building a movement to challenge Maduro in presidential elections, but earlier this year was barred from holding office for 12 months on what supporters call trumped-up charges of not presenting a sworn affidavit declaring his assets and income.  In his speech on Tuesday, he called for electoral authorities to uphold Venezuela’s constitution and provide guarantees that the upcoming presidential election would be free and fair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 15, 2018)

waltky said:


> Chavez’s former spy chief arrested by Venezuelan police...
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here´s more:
Venezuela: Ex-Spymaster Detained for Alleged “Conspiracy”


----------

